

New create your own subreddit site -- seeking feedback - bdr

We've been working on a site to let you create your own subreddit: http://www.linkherd.com/<p>There are quite a number of rough edges, but since reddit's announcement yesterday, we want to get feedback as soon as possible.<p>Here are some features:<p>* customize your network's appearance by uploading a stylesheet<p>* subscribe your network to an RSS feed -- all links from the feed will automatically get submitted<p>* subscribe your subreddit to another subreddit -- for example, 'python' could subscribe to 'django'<p>* restrict commenting/voting/submitting to approved users<p>Any critiques will be appreciated.
======
kyro
Not sure if you were aware, but reddit has recently unveiled their new sub-
reddit feature, and it's in private testing.

Good effort, though. Might want to have a live feed of all the new stories
coming in on the front page, so I'm enticed to join some communities and
contribute by finding interesting stories on the front page.

Congrats.

~~~
bdr
Thank you! We heard about reddit's plans, that's why we launched today. Great
idea for the front page.

------
simonw
Having links like /django/78/up/ is a CSRF attack just waiting to happen - you
should turn them in to POST forms (preferably with some unobtrusive Ajax) and
add a form key to prevent people from tricking other logged in users in to up-
voting stories.

~~~
bdr
We check the HTTP_REFERER to make sure it's coming from linkherd.com.

~~~
simonw
Form tokens are more robust - some people strip referrers (sometimes even at
the firewall level) to prevent information leakage from their corporate
intranets.

~~~
bdr
Weird. Anyways, we changed to form tokens.

------
dfens
Are you going to submit this to Reddit?

------
jamesbritt
I created a site for Refactor Phoenix. Once created, I saw that the URL kept
the space in the words, but it's encoded as %20.

In retrospect I wish I had entered the name differently so that I could have
avoid that space.

Really, I want to have it both ways: a title of Refactor Phoenix, but a url
with no gaps (/refactorphoenix).

I saw no way to edit this, or to delete the network.

~~~
viergroupie
I just updated linkherd.com and urls are now stripped of spaces and
underlines. Please let us know if you spot any problems.

~~~
jamesbritt
Sweet. Thanks!

------
thorax
I'll give you a dollar if you please change the site to use Verdana or some
other font than the default you use now. (Please, please!)

~~~
ekanes
Me too. _holds out dollar_

~~~
bdr
Great, I've PMed both of you with our paypal info. Could this be a new
business model?

~~~
cdr
Imagine 2+ users, each wanting say, Verdana or not-Verdana, and each giving
you a dollar each time you change it.

------
simonw
Looks nice. Dumb feature request: how about custom subdomains?
<http://subject.linkherd.com/> suggests more of a standalone community than
linkherd.com/subject . I've used wildcard DNS for this kind of thing in the
past (e.g. simon.idproxy.net )

~~~
viergroupie
Yeah, not dumb at all. It's on the to-do list, thanks.

------
utnick
can you allow users to create subreddits with their own adsense or other ads
shown?

that could be a killer feature over reddit

~~~
bdr
Yes, the idea to have some kind of revenue-sharing model with networks that
want to show ads. Wasn't sure if this plan was worth mentioning at this early
stage, but since you asked.

Of course, no one will be forced to show ads -- we can't, since network owners
control their own stylesheet.

------
simonw
OpenID support would be nice too ;)

~~~
bdr
Will look into it -- saw the link you posted on linkherd.com/django

------
apgwoz
Is this just using a modified version of <http://topspot.dk/> ?

------
thorax
Please make the + - buttons larger, I found them hard to click on directly.

